# Difference between Tekin RS and the RS Pro



## smoothie (Mar 23, 2004)

I am looking to buy another speed control for a 1/10 offroad vehicle and wanted to know the difference between the Tekin RS and the Tekin RS Pro. Do they both set up the same? Are the both programmable through the hotwire? Thanks.


----------



## 4ThePinkRacing (Apr 30, 2010)

RS 5 turn limit brushless and brushed motors 

RS PRO no limit 

same other wise .... yes hotwire ... on both


----------

